#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Ринпоче Богдо Геген сегодня

## Dechen Zangmo

Ринпоче Богдо Геген сегодня в Дели
http://chodru.livejournal.com/7266.html#cutid1

----------


## Galina

Ну вот, попрощался с Ринпоче.... Так не хочется с ним расставаться. Даже на короткий срок. 
Тут в Дели он себя чувствует хорошо, но говорит, что хочет в Дхарамсалу. Он туда собирается послезавтра.
Там где он сейчас, в доме прохладно, а на улице жараааа.... http://tengon.livejournal.com/2008/07/17/

----------


## Galina

20 November 2008 @ 05:23 am 


На днях Богдо Геген благополучно вернулся из Сингапура и сегодня, в Тактен Хаусе в 10:30 (местн.) для Богдо Гегена  Кундалин Ринпоче подносит церемонию Долгой Жизни.   

http://chodru.livejournal.com/

----------

Djampel Tharchin (22.11.2008), Нока (23.11.2008)

----------

